# Working out Eircom phone bill & SP Allowance



## Black Sheep (23 Jun 2012)

Was asked by a friend yesterday to translate her Eircom phone bill into readable English. 
Basically what we are trying to figure out is:-


how much she is actually paying for her package (Line rental, Broadband and anytime calls +30 mins to mobiles)
How much is the SP Allowance with Eircom
In Sept 2011 the SP Allowance was reduced but Eircom did a deal with Minister Burton to hold the Allowance at the old rate. We think this may have been a short term arrangement but cannot be sure as the bill is calculated in such complicated manner.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Jun 2012)

If your query relates to the Household package, the Citizens Information website state that the allowance is 22.58 euro as a credit on your bill or 22.60 if paid as a cash allowance into a bank/post offfice account.  dont know why is there is a 2 cent difference!


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Jun 2012)

And it also states as above re the deal with Minister Burton:-

The Telephone Allowance will be set at €22.22 per month (from €25.91  per month) from September 2011. However, the Department of Social  Protection has negotiated with Eircom, the main supplier, to ensure that * all Eircom customers* will get a value of €26.86 towards their telephone  bill.   
 Commenting on this change Minister Burton said: “I welcome this new  ‘social benefits’ deal with Eircom to obtain maximum value for the State  and for our customers.  We’ll no longer pay a monthly rental for  handsets, but customers will be able to keep their set at no charge.  It  just makes more sense.”The amounts paid in respect of  customers of other companies or to customers  who receive the allowance  on a cash basis will also be reduced to €22.22 per month.


----------



## dewdrop (25 Jun 2012)

I get the benefit in cash.  As a matter of interest how can i avail of the benefit of 26.86 euro?


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Jun 2012)

Are you an Eircom customer. If so perhaps it might be an idea to contact them. Would be interested to hear their response


----------

